# So many gravel colors



## Salacious (Dec 7, 2009)

I always do this to myself when I start a new aquarium...I pick a gravel color that I think will be perfect, set it up, then see a different color I like better. Right now I have a natural beige-ish color, wishing I had gone darker. Its such a basic element of the aquarium, yet it can create a dramatic effect. What do you think the most popular gravel color is? What do you think the most natural is? And if any colors match better with specific fish types? Tell me what you think.


----------



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

I use a combination of the "natural" mix and the light blue/dark blue. Most natural looking would be tan and brown gravel or sand.

Don't like your gravel? Do what I did and just mix in another color. :-D


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

Check out my new 150 gal I have white. Also, my other two tanks have different colors too. One is blue and green, I like that one too.


----------



## Salacious (Dec 7, 2009)

I was torn between this natural tan or choosing red, so I did mostly tan and a bag of red mixed in. Now I just think it looks weird haha.

rsheets - your 150 gal is sweet. I hope to have a huge tank like that in the future. The white gravel was a good choice


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

Salacious said:


> I was torn between this natural tan or choosing red, so I did mostly tan and a bag of red mixed in. Now I just think it looks weird haha.


That actually sounds really cool. I have black and I wish I had gone brown. However, I like the black because the fish really stand out.


----------



## Salacious (Dec 7, 2009)

My mixture was sort of an attempt to go brown, but the brand I chose also had a lot of pink in the red. Didn't realize until it was already all mixed :[ but I'll live. Black, especially black flourite because it seems to sparkle a bit would have been a great back drop to bring out my cardinal tetras.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I donno what is most popular...But I can tell you what I always used & love it for any of my tanks, its either fine dark gravel (black or dark brown) or dark sand.
I def don't like fancy colors that remind me of a text marker or unnatural one's and I truly believe many fish (Killi, Tetra etc) do MUCH better when placed in tanks with dark substrate and they actually do look better (popping colors) too.


----------



## Salacious (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes so true. At least my current tan mixture still qualifies as "natural" looking. Otherwise it would drive me completely crazy.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Salacious said:


> Yes so true. At least my current tan mixture still qualifies as "natural" looking. Otherwise it would drive me completely crazy.


I still get a kick outta it at the store each time I see the "mardi gras mix":lol:

Here's some of my new set up's one black fine gravel, one black sand and one natural river rock look...

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquariums/new-pics-33450/


----------



## Hawkian (Oct 29, 2009)

Gravel color is always such a personal choice that it's hard to comment. However...

Fluorescent pink is definitely out of the question! Or any fluorescent color for that matter. Let's face it... if it aggravates your senses... it will definitely aggravate the fish's senses. I try to keep a natural/neutral color so that the fish don't feel like they're at a disco 24/7. Don't get me wrong... it's fun to dance but after an hour or so... I've had enough.

Now... I'm not one to talk because while my gravel is fairly neutral (dark gray), I have some rocky mountain decor with little houses throughout, which I'm quite certain the fish I keep have never seen in their natural environment. But I don't think those houses are nearly as disturbing as a fluorescent gravel would be.

It's a fine balance between personal taste and the fish's taste. Try asking them... ;-)

P.S. Asking the fish has not produced an answer for me yet... still working on it...


----------



## MrBishop (Dec 6, 2009)

i have white gravel... it looks awsome!


----------



## Salacious (Dec 7, 2009)

I will admit that I have had a tank with what I would call a "cotton candy mixture" (those poor fish). I do, however reason that was a kiddie tank that I had many years ago, and in the end it is really up to the individuals' taste. Though the natural colors are very important because they are a.) Natural, and b.) Timeless.


----------



## Merry Michael (Nov 5, 2009)

I like using the darker colours. The fishes colours really pop with the darker gravel. Also,it's easier to see if you've been overfeeding,because the residue accumulates on the bottom and you can vacuum it all up easier if you can see it!!;-) I mean,the cory's can only do so much!:shock:
The colour of my Bookcase tank is dark blue.With the lite on,it reflects lighter on the top,and darker on down to the bottom! My 55g has a black and deep red gravel,that looks fine with all the Guppies and Platys and Tetras,etc. in that tank; my 35g has med. size sand with med.size natural pebbles.on 'n on.............;-)


----------



## Hawkian (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey... my first tank was fluorescent blue... which may be the reason I stayed away from the hobby for 15 years before picking it up again.

IMO, if you're looking to make a statement with your tank... plants are the way to go... not the gravel.


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks, I like it. I always liked the crushed coral look but It would make my water params way off so I did the white gravel. I was really worried that it wouldn't look right, but After seeing one set up with white I was set.



Salacious said:


> rsheets - your 150 gal is sweet. I hope to have a huge tank like that in the future. The white gravel was a good choice


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

I switched out all my gravel for sand. I have pool filter sand in my 55 gal. tank that is a courser sand is a mixture of colors but looks tannish white. All my other tanks have black sand in them. The colorful fish show up really nice against it like glow lights, neon tetras, red cherry shrimp,yellow shrimps. My tanks are planted low-light with out co2 and the black sand has iron in it so the plants grow well. I also have a solid black background that shows off the fish and plants really well instead of those sea scape backgrounds. I will never go back to gravel after switching to sand.


----------



## thistly (Dec 6, 2009)

I made the mistake of using white marble chip sand in my goldfish tank...
Wth the lovely brown algae, blueish stain from medication, and constant supply of poop, looks dull and gray, absolutely horrible... White was a bad choice 
I think in any tank, silica sand looks better - bright, but not too white.
Marble chip is absolutely colourless, like salt or sugar, and tends to wash out other colours. There's just enough golden hue in silica sand to look natural and harmonious.

The black sand/gravel in the 55g tank looks velvety and nice, and the lonely minnow inhabitants have deepened their colours significantly after mere hours in there. I think it would be much better for shy fish, rather than something bright and glarey. Though, it reflects less light up into plants.


----------

